# Burton Custom X Riding Problem



## jjbby999 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi guys I'm currently riding a 2014 Burton Custom X 162W. It's a directional twin board with 25mm setback. My bindings are 2014 Cartel EST bindings and my boots are 2014 Driver X Boots(size 12). My height is 6'3 and I'm about 230 pounds. 
I have some questions about this board even though I've had it since 2014/2015 season. I first bought this board because it was advertised as one of the best carving boards out there:grinI started snowboarding in 2013 and currently my focus is on speed and carving)However, besides the lack of my ability to fully control this board, I deeply feel that I'm also doing something wrong with the setup thus not putting this board up its potential. I would say my skill level is currently intermediate - advanced, I can go down black runs and blues and try to do S turns at a lower speed, I can do it with full speed on green runes but I can feel that I'm not leaving just a single line behind me, def glide each time I try to switch edges. 

#1 problem, binding setups. I"ve tried multiple setups of bindings, initially I tried to have a centered stance(the center of bindings to tip & tail with equal distance) however after riding for a whole season without much improvements, I decided to give it a different setup today when i went on the runs. I went with the reference stance on the board(+15, -9 duck stand), when i measured the tip and tail, the distance of the front binding to the tip is much longer than the distance of the rear binding to the tail. I noticed a significant difference in riding style as I feel my center of weight is always in the back, no matter how much i try to put weight on the front leg. I also noticed that turn initiation is easier than if i were having centered stance, but it is harder to control the board at a higher speed. I wash out all the time whenever there's an icy spot and the board just doesn't feel comfortable going at higher speed on toe edge. My front leg muscle was also getting a lot of stress than normal, while on the runs I couldn't stop the board because my leg muscle was so sore. Right now as I'm typing this I also feel like i just did weighted squats single legged, its ridiculous. 

#2 problem, heel drag. I centered my bindings side wise to make sure it didn't hang over the board, however whenever i try to do a nice heel edge carving, i would lose all contact and just wash off right there. Should i push my bindings all the way up to the toe edge side? From my understanding having heel drag is worth than having toe drag. 

#3 problem of the runs. I did more research on this board and apparently its designed for powder and backcountry. I live in east coast and all we have is crappy manmade snow and the weather this season haven't really been helpful. If i'm doing groomed/hard packed snow most time, will I be able to ever take this snowboard to its full potential? And with that situation, am i better off with centered stance even it has a setback of 25mm? If not, please just let me know I fucked up and waste 1,000 dollars for this setup :surprise:, thanks!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Custom X it's not a powder board. Freeride charger, groomer carver. In regards to your stance, your lg cartels and size 12 boots will/should be evenly centered between edges already, if I'm wrong then there's probably very little disparity from one side to the other. And regarding your angles, I always recommend to people struggling to figure out stance to hop on a skateboard, ride around and see where your feet are at angle wise. The custom x is a good choice fit the east coast, it's a bomber not a pow stick. Also if it's set back and directional, it's definitely not a twin. Do your best to center yourself between the binding instead so your weight is distributed equally on the boards sidecut.Cheers.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Custom X is more suited to groomers than powder, you're fine with your board choice. As far as stance and set back, just go with whats comfortable. I also find that turn initiation is easier when set back, but not sure about the other issues you describe. That board should also be plenty wide to avoid any drag, strap your boots into the bindings and check to make sure you have even toe and heel overhang.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

2013, unless you have been riding 100 or more days a year your not an advanced rider. Ride more


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

Argo said:


> Ride more


My thoughts exactly. 

Hill time is your friend, spend as much time with it as possible.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

This thread should be stickied, for all those 'advanced' dudes who think they really really need, just gotta have, nothing else will do, a Custom X.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> This thread should be stickied, for all those 'advanced' dudes who think they really really need, just gotta have, nothing else will do, a Custom X.


You go into a shop knowing little about boards. Say you're intermediate-advanced, 6+ft 230lbs guy, ride on the East coast and interested in speed and carving groomers..... the Custom X is in fact, quite possibly the best board to get for that and pretty much a perfect match. Kudos to whoever sold the guy this board.

OP: go get a couple of lessons and ride as much as you can. Also, learn how to setup your gear. You can ask here if you have any questions, or look in youtube.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

the custom x is a directional board, not directional twin. don't put any extra pressure on your front leg. your weight should be evenly distributed. i don't know about the 2014 but this year's 162w has a 26.0 waist and that should be enough for a size 12 boot. post some pics with your boots strapped into your board so we can see if there's anything off. and no, you did not waste your money. the custom x is a great board.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

F1EA said:


> You go into a shop knowing little about boards. Say you're intermediate-advanced, 6+ft 230lbs guy, ride on the East coast and interested in speed and carving groomers..... the Custom X is in fact, quite possibly the best board to get for that and pretty much a perfect match. Kudos to whoever sold the guy this board.
> 
> OP: go get a couple of lessons and ride as much as you can. Also, learn how to setup your gear. You can ask here if you have any questions, or look in youtube.


Hmm... now we've even got you lying to yourself. Kudos to the salesperson for pocketing all that commission - why no Diodes though? Must've been out of stock.


----------



## jjbby999 (Jan 8, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> Hmm... now we've even got you lying to yourself. Kudos to the salesperson for pocketing all that commission - why no Diodes though? Must've been out of stock.


Snow Hound I picked the entire setup myself bought them on discount online under 900. The amount of money I spend for something I like doing is none of your business. So yeah, here's that, thanks.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Hmm... now we've even got you lying to yourself. Kudos to the salesperson for pocketing all that commission - why no Diodes though? Must've been out of stock.


There's no reason to be a douchebag.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

jjbby999 said:


> Snow Hound I picked the entire setup myself bought them on discount online under 900. The amount of money I spend for something I like doing is none of your business. So yeah, here's that, thanks.


You put something on the internet it becomes my business or do you not understand the internet? 

So you based your purchase on advertising and the overestimation of you abilities rather than the encouragement of an enthusiastic salesperson. That makes you even dumber than I originally thought. So yeah there's that.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> There's no reason to be a douchebag.


Not even a slightly amusing douchbag who does actually have a point? 

Sorry everyone. I miss BA.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

jjbby999 said:


> #2 problem, heel drag. I centered my bindings side wise to make sure it didn't hang over the board, however whenever i try to do a nice heel edge carving, i would lose all contact and just wash off right there. Should i push my bindings all the way up to the toe edge side? From my understanding having heel drag is worth than having toe drag.


Without actually seeing pictures of your set up, I'm willing to bet that you're not getting heel drag, and are actually just washing out. You admit to skidding your turns, there's no way your getting angled enough during a turn to actually get heel drag. You've spent that much on the stiffest board and boots burton makes, you can afford 2-3 lessons, they'll make a world of difference. A bunch of enthusiasts over the internet can't do much compared to some hands on help on the slopes. 

I actually intentionally make my bindings set up slightly more heel heavy to limit toe drag, as I'm more likely to be doing a deep toeside carve than heelside, but I've never had boot drag on my heels either.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> 2013, unless you have been riding 100 or
> more days a year your not an advanced rider. Ride more


That.



Phedder said:


> Without actually seeing pictures of your set up, I'm willing to bet that you're not getting heel drag, and are actually just washing out. You admit to skidding your turns, there's no way your getting angled enough during a turn to actually get heel drag. You've spent that much on the stiffest board and boots burton makes, you can afford 2-3 lessons, they'll make a world of difference. A bunch of enthusiasts over the internet can't do much compared to some hands on help on the slopes.


And that. 

Clearly not an equipment problem. Most likely a technique/skill issue.
Solution: Take lessons and ride more.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

jjbby999 said:


> #2 problem, heel drag. I centered my bindings side wise to make sure it didn't hang over the board, however whenever i try to do a nice heel edge carving, i would lose all contact and just wash off right there. Should i push my bindings all the way up to the toe edge side? From my understanding having heel drag is worth than having toe drag.


With regards to your binding setup, your goal is to have your boots centred on your board, NOT your bindings. You may have to shift your bindings "off" centre in order to achieve having your boots centred on your board. 

You have a great setup for the type of riding you have described. As others have stated, more time on the hill makes a better rider.


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

The custom X is a really advanced snowboard and if i'm reading the posts good, you bought a very good board for the riding style you want to do but the board is overpowering your skills. 
It's like buying an Linux laptop for your granny, it can do all you want perfectly but first she will need to get the knowledge how to handle the material and how it all works.

So get some lessons, you will need to sharpen up your skills and learn how to handle this beast of a board ! Once you do, you will be very satisfied ! Succes mate

P.S: own experience burton stock out of the factory doesn't have excellent (good though not excellent) grip on ice (most boards but some better than others). You can get more grip by increasing the angle of your edge but beware it will be more grippy and if your not on top of your game, you will catch the edge more frequently!

Also keep your edges sharp when going out !


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Snow Hound said:


> Sorry everyone. I miss BA.


What, you miss the fist-fucking?
You should have learned to do that yourself by now.

jjbb dont worry. Just post photos of your gear, and dont worry bout Snowhound, his hands (and fists. get it? fists) will be busy for a while.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

jjbby999 said:


> currently my focus is on speed and carving)


Then you should leave the "duck" position and try higher positive angles. Start @ +18 / + 12, (regular, invert for goofy) that should ease up a bit the heel drag. Increase angles as you feel more confident.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Argo said:


> 2013, unless you have been riding 100 or more days a year your not an advanced rider. Ride more


This is true sadly. The truth hurts. This is why I will never be advanced. I am hoping to get 20 days this year. :frown:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

F1EA said:


> What, you miss the fist-fucking?
> You should have learned to do that yourself by now.
> 
> jjbb dont worry. Just post photos of your gear, and dont worry bout Snowhound, his hands (and fists. get it? fists) will be busy for a while.


I see you skipped the funny and went straight to douche bag? Please don't project your repressed brachioproctic tendencies onto me. 

I prefer at least an attempt at humour, an amuse douche if you will. That's why I miss BA, his posts often made me laugh. They sometimes made me wince but overall I think the forum was better with him around.

Anyway jjbb, my initial post was about the hoards of posters on here trying convince themselves, and us, that they really need a Custom X. You've already got one and if you get enough days on it you'll be an very solid snowboarder by season end. Please don't let my douchbaggery put you off the forum, it's a great place, full of great information and has helped turn my interest in snowboarding into an obsession.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Anyway jjbb, my initial post was about the hoards of posters on here trying convince themselves, and us, that they really need a Custom X. You've already got one and if you get enough days on it you'll be an very solid snowboarder by season end. Please don't let my douchbaggery put you off the forum, it's a great place, full of great information and has helped turn my interest in snowboarding into an obsession.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


Classy stuff right there, even if it involves a lil fist fuckin'



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Then you should leave the "duck" position and try higher positive angles. Start @ +18 / + 12, (regular, invert for goofy) that should ease up a bit the heel drag. Increase angles as you feel more confident.


Start with that? That in itself is not an easy thing to do, when your gear is set up properly & you know what you're doing. With your eyes closed.

Maybe gradually move em forward.

I kinda skimmed through a bit, has forward lean not been mentioned?

You aren't going to do a big powerful G force heelside carve without it.
If any of you think you can?
Well, haha, that just proves you're not.

Nobody's ankles are that strong, you can create enough G's to buckle your quads.
I'm talkin' a long ass carve, where you are in control of when the point they buckle is.

Yours/mine/our puny little ankles could never hold up that much force.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Snow Hound said:


> I see you skipped the funny and went straight to douche bag? Please don't project your repressed brachioproctic tendencies onto me.
> 
> I prefer at least an attempt at humour, an amuse douche if you will. That's why I miss BA, his posts often made me laugh. They sometimes made me wince but overall I think the forum was better with him around.
> 
> ...


Is the Bumlick Adventurer not here any more?
I must have missed it?

Big temper tantrum?

Lots of cunt, shot guns, bleach,? I could go on, & on & on.

TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Is the Bumlick Adventurer not here any more?
> I must have missed it?
> 
> Big temper tantrum?
> ...


He didn't like the new site


----------



## ChicabumSnow (Sep 2, 2016)

I don’t own a Custom X but already took it for a few rides. I am no expert, but let’s see if I can give some inputs that could make sense, trying not to go for a softer/less aggressive board and also softer boots.

The Custom X is an excellent board for your intensions. You could have had an easier time if you had progressed boards slowly.
Is the Custom X above your current level? Yes.
Should you give up? No. You will get there. 

Boot size 12 is fine for the board and you shouldn’t be having drag problems.
On ice patches, specially if you are on an upward movement, avoid going aggressively to your heels. It is better if you control your speed before you get there. An aggressive move to the hells could throw you off. Specially if you have an already aggressive setup on your ankle support plates. Try to regulate your speed before, and get to the situation confortable and on full control of speed and direction. Usually this sudden changes occur when you are not confident enough with your speed and trajectory, which leads to too much input from you (Sensitive board and sensitive boots. Let’s leave the bindings out of this)

The driver X are stiff boots. Also appropriate for the board, but more sensitive, which could be contributing to the occurrence.

A Custom X 162w is a big stiff board to handle, but your height and weight seems appropriate.

Don’t worry about speed. Speed will come with control and confidence.
The Custom X is a fast board and it can get you in trouble if you go too fast without
Full control.

A neutral stance would be preferable to help you maintain a proper body position. The more you open the front, the more you tend to have your body out of alignment. Hells, rips, shoulders and head.
It is preferable that you are fully comfortable with a neutral stance and fully aware of your body position before you go to any “fancy” angles.

It is possible to correct a lot of bad things thru settings on boots and bindings, but you would be addressing the consequence, not the cause.
Full control of your body position comes before full control of your board.

Usually, the feeling of the weight on the back could be an indication that you are not comfortable with speed and steepness. See if you feel the same way slower on less steep terrain. If yes, try to notice the difference in your body position from one situation to another.
Keep in mind that when your body is correctly aligned a minimal shift on your weight is sufficient for the board to notice, so usually if you feel your are putting too much pressure on the front but the pressure is not there. You are actually not putting the pressure there. I know it feels like you are.
Turn initiation shouldn’t be easier with the weight on the back, unless you altered your stance do to snow conditions. Turn initiates at the front.

Lack of “confort” going fast in toe edge could also be due to incorrect angle and excessive weight on the back.
The sore legs are usually and indication of too much muscular tension “Lack of comfort/confidence” and probably holding hell or toe side for too long, what usually also happens when you are not comfortable with speed and steepness. Try to alter more frequently between heel and toe.

Please, don’t act on any of this. You really could benefit from a good certified instructor that will be able to notice everything from your stance, bindings, boots, board and body position, and give you pointers on what needs improvement. Maybe detuning your edges could help, maybe less wax… It is impossible to advise without riding with you..

Hope it helps


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice post Chica but jjbby hasn't been back since January.

Death by Custom X maybe? 

Would be nice to get an update.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjbby999 (Jan 8, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> Nice post Chica but jjbby hasn't been back since January.
> 
> Death by Custom X maybe?
> 
> ...


Yo, Thanks for the follow up I actually forgot to follow this thread after the past season. And yes I got a seasonal pass this year at a mountain and I've been going every weekend. Riding more definitely helps and as of right now I have no problem carving a perfect line on green and blue runs under good snow condition. 
I can comfortably shift my weights on green runs front or back but I still sit back a little bit on blue runs; however, for some unknown reason doing so actually makes me feel more in control while carving. Cheers.


----------



## jjbby999 (Jan 8, 2016)

ChicabumSnow said:


> I don’t own a Custom X but already took it for a few rides. I am no expert, but let’s see if I can give some inputs that could make sense, trying not to go for a softer/less aggressive board and also softer boots.
> 
> The Custom X is an excellent board for your intensions. You could have had an easier time if you had progressed boards slowly.
> Is the Custom X above your current level? Yes.
> ...


Thanks so much for the advice! Really really helpful and appreciate it!


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, you aren't BA, just a cheap imitation


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Old thread, but it's truly arbitrary. It took Argo 100 days a year. Snowboarding is an athletic ability and sport. Some need 100 days a year, some are faster learners and pick up things more naturally. I've seen 13 year olds do shit in the park people practicing 20 years can't do, and it's natural ability. There is no arbitrary number of days to become advanced. That's like asking how many days until I become Trey Anastasio on the guitar.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Old thread, but it's truly arbitrary. It took Argo 100 days a year. Snowboarding is an athletic ability and sport. Some need 100 days a year, some are faster learners and pick up things more naturally. I've seen 13 year olds do shit in the park people practicing 20 years can't do, and it's natural ability. There is no arbitrary number of days to become advanced. That's like asking how many days until I become Trey Anastasio on the guitar.


What are you? Some kinda hippie?

J/K, saw them a bunch back in the day but not since Trey cried on stage at Coventry.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

taco tuesday said:


> What are you? Some kinda hippie?
> 
> J/K, saw them a bunch back in the day but not since Trey cried on stage at Coventry.


Man, I still love Phish. I'm 37 so I grew up listening to them. They have been playing well the last few years ('13-16).


----------



## wasmik (Nov 2, 2017)

*Thank you*

Hi Guys,

First time posting here. I just want to say that this thread has been really great for me. I know it's a little dated, but Chica, your post was awesome! I haven't purchased a new board in about 20 years, last time was when I was in college. Cost is not a limiter for me (given I seem to only buy gear once every couple of decades!), and so I want to get the best money can buy. The Burton Custom X seems to fit the bill for the type of snowboarding I like to do (bombing down runs, some free riding, etc.), but the thing that keeps me second guessing myself is that everyone says it's for an "advanced" rider. 

So what is an "advanced" rider (as far as being able to ride the Custom X comfortably)? When I'm on the mountain, there are plenty of people charging down the mountain faster than me, getting crazy air, doing tricks I can't do, etc. BUT, I have been riding for about 25 years (I snowboard about 7 days a year, but have definitely gone a few where I didn't get a chance to go at all), and while I personally wouldn't say to anyone that I am an "advanced" rider, I think I can hold my own in most situations. 

I don't want to get the Custom X and all of a sudden start bailing all the time and catching edges on flats, etc. I'm too old for that! I just really enjoy having a high quality board that grips the snow on turns, especially on heel side carves on icy conditions. I've definitely taken lessons and know the proper stance, mechanics, etc. How advanced do you need to be to ride the Custom X? I've already ordered it, but I can return if I decide not to. Thanks!


----------

